# Kelly Kobold's hair...



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Is it just me, or did anybody else think she looked like she had SERIOUS male pattern baldness going on?

EDIT: Pics on page 2.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Gluteal Cleft said:


> Is it just me, or did anybody else think she looked like she had SERIOUS male pattern baldness going on?


I was wondering the same thing haha


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out what she was doing with her eyes. Was she trying to look tough, or sexy.. Whatever the case it wasn't working.


----------



## dblock (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm glad She and Cyborg aren't the female face of MMA.


----------



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

dblock said:


> I'm glad She and Cyborg aren't the female face of MMA.


Aw cmon, she wasnt that bad.....until you saw her teeth.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

I didn't notice it. Pics plz.


----------



## MADDSNIPER (Dec 28, 2006)

yea, i didnt notice either


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Robopencil said:


> I'm trying to figure out what she was doing with her eyes. Was she trying to look tough, or sexy.. Whatever the case it wasn't working.


Agreed, haha.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm just going to think about the poetry that is Gina's push kick.
And her beauteous strikes.

Supposedly steroids can cause hair loss in men, Idk why they wouldn't occasionally do the same thing if women use them.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

dblock said:


> I'm glad She and Cyborg aren't the female face of MMA.


cyborg is hotter than kelly and cyborg has nice ass


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

Robopencil said:


> I'm trying to figure out what she was doing with her eyes. Was she trying to look tough, or sexy.. Whatever the case it wasn't working.


Spot on!! She looked more ********* than anything else. My wife was mentioning her having a wee too much "testosterone". Acne, balding, things add up.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i actually thought kelly was kinda cute, in a "i'd bang her if i was drunk sorta way".......until i saw her teeth, then it wondered if i was gay


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

XitUp said:


> I didn't notice it. Pics plz.


I'll see if I can find some later.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

her hair was awful


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Haha yea me and my buddies were laughin at how haggard she was and then she opened her mouth and then it was jus sad. And Cyborg is NOT hot at all either, she looks like she fell face first into a bee hive.


----------



## JayDubs911 (May 22, 2008)

is it jsut me or are dreads on a woman the most disgusting thing ever, cept maybe if yuour black. cyborg looks 10x bettter without them





























NOT!


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

JayDubs911 said:


> is it jsut me or are dreads on a woman the most disgusting thing ever, cept maybe if yuour black. cyborg looks 10x bettter without them


Dreads on any white person look stupid.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

*Pics...*

First, some male-pattern baldness:










Now, for Kelly:


----------



## nhgranite (Apr 10, 2007)

i'd hit it, well maybe....:confused05:


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Got a bigger pic?


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

dblock said:


> I'm glad She and Cyborg aren't the female face of MMA.


Cyborg could be the face of men's MMA.



TKOSPIKE said:


> cyborg is hotter than kelly and cyborg has nice ass


:bye02:


----------



## JeremiahJ (Feb 15, 2007)

nhgranite said:


> i'd hit it, well maybe....:confused05:
> 
> *insert huge-ass picture here*


i'd hit it...and i do believe there's a small raisin being smuggled in under that shirt. lol.

she cleans up pretty nice. she's no carano but hey, i'd let her full mount me.

and ps - cyborg is a dude. serious.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

jesus guys, i can see all the talk about a hot female fighter, but why all the time spent to diss a girl because she's not hot? we get it, cyborg isn't a very effeminate woman. So what, she's a fighter not a model.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

thread restored


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Her Hair*

We are talking about barely noticeable balding! She still looks pretty good, not as hot as Gina Carano but pretty cute no the less!


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> We are talking about barely noticeable balding! She still looks pretty good, not as hot as Gina Carano but pretty cute no the less!


Uh... only if you like dudes.


----------

